# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Galvanized pipe under deck for termite control?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi 
My friends have waterfront deck which has a inspection plate revealing a ~1" galvanized pipe. Neighbours advised them it was for termite control and poison or deterrent is pumped in.
I've never heard of this before. 
If correct how often should it be maintained?

----------

